# DR Field & Brush Mower ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We are looking for replacement tires.

We purchased this in September of 1995 and it has worked beautifully for us with only minor repairs due to wear and tear. Now the "20 inch hard rubber tires" need replacement. (It is the "8.0 HP Electric-Starting 'PRO', serial number 9515030" with the Briggs & Stratton IP Engine.)

I contacted the manufacturor and was told there "...was no way they could get the tires for this model anymore from anywhere..." The lady on the phone even contacted her Supervisor and both were kind yet stated the same thing.

I then called the repair shop we've been using and asked about ways they may have in replacing these same-type tires. He said to bring it down so he could see how the wheel was connected to the rest of the machine. He would need this information in order to contact his suppliers to see if anyone offers hard rubber tires that would be compatible.

I'm posting here hoping someone in here might know how to deal with this problem. The mower has been such a good one and, though it is old, it still runs great. So we don't want to just chuck it; and, of course, no one wants it as a trade-in unless the tires could be repaired. (If we can get the tires for this, we would not even want to trade it in.)

Any and all ideas would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I have an older DR power wagon and ran into the same problem with a tire I had to replace. I searched around on-line and found a suplier, had the tire shipped to me, took the wheel to the local tire shop and had it mounted. All I did was a search of the tire size and found several places (even Amazon) and pick out the closest matching tread I could find. It fit and my Power wagon is back in business. DR makes great stuff, by the way.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Furholler, we might have a slightly different situation that yours. These "tires" are solid rubber and do not look like they would come off the wheel. We do not know for sure but it appears we are going to need to purchase an entire "wheel" and not just replace tires. (These are not the inflatable type and when I spoke with the manufacturor, there was no mention of replacing "tires"; just "wheels".)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think the problrm is going to be keying the wheel to the drive shaft. There are plenty of solid wheels out there on bearings, like the one below, but they are free-wheeling and not drive wheels.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm sorry for your problem, but glad you posted it here. I've been looking for a used unit, and will keep this problem in mind for sure!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

147611 Wheel, 16", Black Nylon (PRO)
147601 Wheel, 16", Chrome, Spoke (COMMERCIAL)
190061 Wheel, 14", Black Resin, 6-Spoke (SPRINT)
This looks like the part number for that model.
I would just call back and ask if they have THIS part number for an item in stock! Don't say you want to buy a wheel to fit, and see what they say.

http://www.drpower.com/CHPContent/content/support/manuals/223641_TRM_TR2_Models_Parts-Schematics_061221.pdf?cm_sp=OwnersManuals-_-TRM-_-partslist-8_25HP-self-223641


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

If it is a simple key that is used to drive the wheel you could by a wheel and the hub Tig welded so it cant spin and have a bushing made with a keyway to fit the drive axel, This could be done for fairly short bucks.. I suggest you take it to a machine shop and ask them. Or could you buy a replacement wheel for the newer DR Mower and have that modified to fit?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Wheel, 16", Black Nylon (PRO)
> 147601 Wheel, 16", Chrome, Spoke (COMMERCIAL)
> 190061 Wheel, 14", Black Resin, 6-Spoke (SPRINT)
> This looks like the part number for that model.
> ...


Looks like you can buy these online:
DRÂ® Power Equipment - DR Trimmer/Mower - 16" Wire Spoke Tire/Wheel
DRÂ® Power Equipment - DR Trimmer Mower - 16" Black Resin Tire/Wheel
DRÂ® Power Equipment - DR Trimmer Mower - 14" Black Resin Tire/Wheel, Sprint Models


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one of these old Bachtold/DR mowers with hard rubber tires. I can tell you when I bought it, it had foam filled 'air' type tires on it that we replaced with the hard rubber tires. My mower actually has dual wheels on each side. It was a special modification for the park district that originally bought it from the manufacturer. You can get the hard rubber tires off and replace on the same rim. We had to let the hard rubber tires sit in the sun for a few hours to stretch them over the rims. I need to check with my father to see where he purchased them. It has been quite a few years ago, so this may be a futile memory test!!
BTW - I bought one of their new 18HP mowers last year and am in love with it. Having reverse and differential lock is a wonderful thing. I need to list my old mower for sale, just haven't gotten around to doing that.

Diane


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. David is still using this one...even with the terribly worn hard rubber on the wheels; and it is still running like it was charmed. After we get thru working it hard this year (before winter storage), I'll carry it into the shop where we always take it for anything David cannot do and, hopefully, they can find a couple of wheels that will fit the drive shaft. (I sure do hate giving up on it!)

Fols, I received an invitation from the same company with an offer of a substantial amount off from the purchase of a new model. I am soooo tempted, especially since you said you loved the new one....just not ready to give up on this old faithful yet.

Btw, AK & CB, these tires are 20".


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

davel745 said:


> If it is a simple key that is used to drive the wheel you could by a wheel and the hub Tig welded so it cant spin and have a bushing made with a keyway to fit the drive axel, This could be done for fairly short bucks.. I suggest you take it to a machine shop and ask them....


I wonder if welding this 20" solid wheel to the drive axle might work?

Marathon Tires Flat&#45;Free Tire on Spoked Ball Bearing Wheel â 20in. x 1.75in. | Spoked Wheels | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

If the tires are still good, other than being worn smooth causing traction problems, could they be regrooved or studded? I know truck tires sometimes get regrooved to extend their life.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Could they be replaced with 20" bicycle tires? Not the whole wheel, just the tires?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Still have no idea what original posters tire/wheel is supposed to look like. If its wire spoke, simply remove center hub and have professional welder weld it to center of generic aftermarket wheel with rim with solid center. It doesnt have to be perfectly centered and balanced since this is slow moving off road machine.


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

We can't remember where we got our hard tires, but found this info. If it's correct, they sell a mower call 'ROOF' that looks identical to old DR. I think they bought the molds.
Bachtold Bros. - ROOF Mowers

Even if they don't have the hard rubber, you can get air tires and fill with foam.

[email protected] 

Customer Service Department 
1-217-784-5161

509 West First Street
Gibson City, IL 60936-0485


----------

